# Background?



## whowahhhh (Apr 19, 2008)

I've seen multiple DIY backgrounds and was just wondering if anyone has seen these sold commercially? Right now I use about 500lbs of rock in order to go up the entire back of the tank. I tried making my own out of styrofoam (I thought i was a pretty handy guy) haha but they never turn out the way I want them to. I'd imagine they are out there somewhere, but whenever I google it I find those stupid plastic tape on scenery sheets. Thanks!


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2008)

did u try putting in 3d backgrounds i think thats wat there called


----------



## booba5 (May 3, 2008)

there are some, but they are really hard to find, and even more expensive, over $300.00 is i remember right


----------



## whowahhhh (Apr 19, 2008)

ya your right they can be found under "3D" and now I realize why everyone makes them haha. I dont mind spending money if its exactly what I want but most of them are atrocious looking..I see Dr. Foster/Smith has one now and it looks like something from another planet..Im surprised there not more common or havent been mass produced by someone with the means. Im sure there just so expensive because there being hand-made by most. Id imagine if marineland or some company of the sort got in on the process it would be worth if for them if they looked as good as some of the DIY's I've seen :drooling:


----------



## ice_9 (Jul 19, 2006)

There is one...I think it's called 'AquaTerra'. The 'Mbuna Rocks' looks pretty good...but, again, $$$.


----------



## Cliff.Claven (Jul 4, 2007)

booba5 said:


> there are some, but they are really hard to find, and even more expensive, over $300.00 is i remember right


You know for a tank that is 100+ gallons that's really not a bad price if it looks right and you're happy with it.

This summer I plan to start my own business building custom fish tank scenery that can be accompanied by submerged LED lighting and bubble volcanoes. I'm not sure what the exact market is for this stuff, but I should have some examples and some professional pictures of the examples here in a couple of months. I have to move first...that is what's holding me back. I hate moving.

Working with some of these materials can be complicated, but the goal is to make it look natural and random like it would have occurred in nature. I can sympathize with putting 100's of lbs of rock and gravel in a tank. I have a couple 100g tanks that have a few hundred lbs of lace rock in each one and water changes are a pain. One of my tanks is acrylic which makes it hard to find a place to prop a rock up without damaging the acrylic.

The alternative that I plan to bring to the market will be light weight, look natural (or unnatural if that's what the customer asks for), and also easy to remove for cleaning of the tank. Because it will be custom to the application it is intended to leave the customer with something unique.

All in all the projects that people have done in the past look terrific, but they do take time. The projects also require space, time and a mess that some people do not want to deal with.


----------



## MightyWarMonger (Mar 20, 2007)

Well there are two that I know of that look super nice but they are verry expensive witch I contribute 80% of the cost to shipping, I've hyperlinked there websites for youPangeaand the other one is Back to Nature Icalled about them but the price was so high I couldnt belive it (I was pricing for a 220g tank) I think it was around $500 USD or so.


----------



## Cliff.Claven (Jul 4, 2007)

MightyWarMonger said:


> Well there are two that I know of that look super nice but they are verry expensive witch I contribute 80% of the cost to shipping, I've hyperlinked there websites for youPangeaand the other one is Back to Nature Icalled about them but the price was so high I couldnt belive it (I was pricing for a 220g tank) I think it was around $500 USD or so.


That would be just for the background huh? If you look up the instructions for Back To Nature you'll find that there is a lot of work involved to making it look right. It's not a snap together LEGO design like it is marketed.

I want to bring an inexpensive "custom" solution to the look of an aquarium. I'm not saying that you will be able to purchase a nice custom background for your aquarium for next to nothing because materials do cost money; however every landscape can be tailored to a persons specific tastes, fish, water conditions...you name it. I want my consumer to be able to chose simple designs or elaborate ones. I plan on introducing underwater accent lighting as well as creative ways to hide our aquarium equipment without taking up large amounts of space.

My, personal, background comes from the plastic and aerospace industries. My educational background has led me to a degree in material sciences. With my knowledge and experience I hope I can provide the enthusiasts with something they will love as well as the commercial side with more elaborate design work.

I hope no one takes this as I'm trying to discourage you all from building your own custom backgrounds because doing DIY projects is very rewarding.


----------



## trigger (Sep 6, 2002)

Cliff.Claven said:


> If you look up the instructions for Back To Nature you'll find that there is a lot of work involved to making it look right. It's not a snap together LEGO design like it is marketed.


BTN has two sorts of coverage... The standard backgrounds covering the complete back. You just have to cut them at the right size and place them. The other are the modules. You can buy the modules you want and then you have to puzzle them together to fit your needs. Both cost a lot though...

The you have the standard backgrounds like the Juwel rock bg, which are nice but nothing special and not 3D. I do not think cutting some profile in the back makes it 3D...

So for a real 3D bg you'll have to pay a lot, or make them yourselves... I made 5 by now and all look great after they had setteld. At first after finishing them, I did not think they were that great, but when they age, they get better.


----------



## Cliff.Claven (Jul 4, 2007)

Yea the BTN stuff doesn't impress. I think that some of their stuff definitely looks good. If you've seen some of their custom built tanks where they use their products on both the outside and inside of the tank it looks amazing; however the cost to the customer is outrageous for how much it costs to produce their modules.


----------

